# Can i give sprouts to my turtles?



## Alpha1194 (4 mo ago)

Hello, I have 2 red eared sliders a 1 year old and a 2 year old I wanted to know if I can feed them sprouts or not


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

No.


----------

